# Genuine 'field' recordings of traditional/folk musics of around the world



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

I am interested in hearing recordings of real, traditional folk music in its original context. Too many records or albums of folk music have that very polished, studio atmosphere and lack the vitality of a true folk setting. Either that or the songs themselves are watered down or 'polished' in order to make accessible, popular records.

I am not so much interested in 'professional' musicianship, or folk music tinged and tarnished by the influence of modern or pop musics. What I would like to hear is authenticity and the timelessness of true folk traditions, captured in decent quality if possible.

Recommend me anything from village choruses to solo instrumental playing, I'm all ears!


----------



## drvLock (Apr 2, 2014)

Tuatha de Danann, specially their first album Tingaralatingadum

Also the first few albums by Cruachan 

Keep in mind that both are folk metal bands, so I don't know if it'll fit your taste.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2014)

How about Sacred Tibetan Chant performed by the monks of Sherab Ling Monastery. It was recorded at the monastery and the sound quality is excellent. On the Naxos World label.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Try Amazon for Alan Lomax's field recordings - people like Jimmy Macbeath or John Strachan. Also look for the Stuarts of Blairgowrie or Sam Larner from Winterton.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Nonesuch
Smithsonian Folkways
Sublime Frequencies
Navras Records

Nonesuch and Smithsonian Folkways alone should keep you plenty busy.


----------



## Ezio Auditore (Dec 23, 2014)

i have some genuine 'field' recordings on tapes...


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Another vote here for the Smithsonian Folkways catalogue and for the Alan Lomax recordings.

Jobis: were there particular countries or types of music you were specificcaly looking for - or at least more interested in first? Refining the search a little would help me and others to offer a great many more tailored recommendations.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Taggart said:


> Try Amazon for Alan Lomax's field recordings - people like Jimmy Macbeath or John Strachan. Also look for the Stuarts of Blairgowrie or Sam Larner from Winterton.


The *Alan Lomax archives* are an astounding treasure trove, and without bothering to do it for you, you can access them online, and many are on youtube. Incredibly fine, raw, 'the real deal' -- one after another. Run, do not walk 

*Golden Rain* ~ Fine field recordings by *David Lewiston* of Indonesian Gamelan musics, and a fantastic recording of the Ramayana Monkey chant as collectively celebrated by the residents of a small village, replete with the distant sounds of birds, dogs, and the occasional child all included. A tops the list favorite of mine, and a celebrated "in situ" recording as well. (Nonesuch; Explorer series.)

The* Smithstonian's Folkways catalogue* is very inviting, many of those field recordings, as are some of the *UNESCO recordings* of, for example, ancient Chinese court music (Gagaku) or Korean religious choral music.


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

SimonNZ said:


> Another vote here for the Smithsonian Folkways catalogue and for the Alan Lomax recordings.
> 
> Jobis: were there particular countries or types of music you were specificcaly looking for - or at least more interested in first? Refining the search a little would help me and others to offer a great many more tailored recommendations.


If I were to put them in order of what interests me most at the present time, first I would put eastern european vocal music (whatever fits under that umbrella); russian, albanian and hungarian music for example. Then the music of east asia; anything from a gamelan group to more vocal music with instrumental accompaniment (like shamisen/sanshin classical or folk songs).

Also music of the near east and India is very much welcome, as are any good finds in African music.

I'm not being very discriminate about which cultures or countries at the moment, I'm just interested in authenticity and high fidelity if possible.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

The_ Berlin Phonogramm-Archive_ set is excellent, a comprehensive four disc set covering wax cylinders as early as 1893 to stereo digital recordings from 2000. It's not all field recordings (some stage concert recordings), but as far as I know none of them were made in a studio.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Jobis said:


> If I were to put them in order of what interests me most at the present time, first I would put eastern european vocal music (whatever fits under that umbrella); russian, albanian and hungarian music for example. Then the music of east asia; anything from a gamelan group to more vocal music with instrumental accompaniment (like shamisen/sanshin classical or folk songs).
> 
> Also music of the near east and India is very much welcome, as are any good finds in African music.
> 
> I'm not being very discriminate about which cultures or countries at the moment, I'm just interested in authenticity and high fidelity if possible.


I recommend Japanese, Indian (Hindustani & Carnatic) and Persian Classical musics as well.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Jobis said:


> If I were to put them in order of what interests me most at the present time, first I would put eastern european vocal music (whatever fits under that umbrella); russian, albanian and hungarian music for example. Then the music of east asia; anything from a gamelan group to more vocal music with instrumental accompaniment (like shamisen/sanshin classical or folk songs).
> 
> Also music of the near east and India is very much welcome, as are any good finds in African music.
> 
> I'm not being very discriminate about which cultures or countries at the moment, I'm just interested in authenticity and *high fidelity if possible.*


Ah, would I be right then in thinking that you're not so much after literal "field" recordings so much as traditional musics captured with local musicians, and without obvious "Western" influence in the music or knowing appeals to western tastes?

For example: here's Tenores di Bitti from Sardinia, recorded in Peter Gabriel's RealWorld studios just a few years ago - would this still qualify as the kind of thing you'd like to hear?






(just trying to get the paramaters of what you'd like and what can be recommended)

Also: my brain was slower than usual last night, so I didn't grasp that when people were recommending Nonesuch they were referring to the superb Explorer series. So: yes indeed, another big vote here for the Nonesuch Explorers.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Search for the cylinders made by Bartók and Kodály.


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

SimonNZ said:


> Ah, would I be right then in thinking that you're not so much after literal "field" recordings so much as traditional musics captured with local musicians, and without obvious "Western" influence in the music or knowing appeals to western tastes?
> 
> For example: here's Tenores di Bitti from Sardinia, recorded in Peter Gabriel's RealWorld studios just a few years ago - would this still qualify as the kind of thing you'd like to hear?
> 
> ...


Yeah to be honest, field recordings are welcome if the sound quality is at least passable. Otherwise studio recordings are preferable, as long as they meet the criteria you mentioned.

The example you gave was great! Its on the good side of being a 'polished' recording.


----------

